# UTI in pg - what can I do & risks?



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi 

I sound like a real hypochondriac as I put a Q up about Chicken Pox too...

Background is I'm 22W with twins after 7 tx and this is my first ever BFP.  I've had lots of challenges during this pg already (chest infection, previous UTI infection, couple of heammoraghes aka big bleeds, period style bleed w6-16) etc so am perhaps a little paranoid.

Anyway I've got terrible backache on my right hand side only and it feels exactly like my last UTI where that was the only sypmptom. I went to the doc and just like last time dipstick test is fine but she's sent off a culture.  She wouldn't give me ABs without getting the culture back.

Trouble is this is going to take up to 4 days to come back, I'm in agony (can only sit down for 15 mins at a time).. So my Qs are what harm can an treated uti for a couple of weeks do to my twins (really nervous)?  Is there anythign over the counter I can take to help?  I know backache can be other things but I had some physio yesterday just in case but it's done NOTHING so I really do believe this is a UTI.

Thanks xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Drink lots of water to help keep kidneys flushing through and dilute the urine. Are you having any other symptoms such as pain on peeing or going more frequently? (although perhaps hard to tell if frequency different if you are pregnant with twins!)


Cranberry juice can be helpful to prevent infection taking hold. I would get back in touch with GP to chase up results though and let them know how bad your symptoms are. You can take paracetamol if needed for the pain.


If your culture results are positive then they won't leave you for weeks untreated, you should be prescribed an appropriate antibiotic for this. Short term effects are pain and discomfort, longer term can cause infection to take hold in kidney and requires more intensive treatment to get rid of (often IV antibiotics). Infection won't cross to the babies so no immediate risk to them.


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Maz thanks so much that last sentence about not crossing to twins is just what I wanted to hear. I think I saw the duff or most junior gp at our oractise (which is normally excellent) & they've realised they've messed up ie ignored me when i said my backache was agony.. Lo & behold I do have a uti & have the abs now so just hope they quickly kick in. Xx


----------



## Loop (Jul 9, 2010)

Reason I think they've realised is they rang me at 8pm tonight to tell me.. V odd


----------

